# Aggression Toward Small Dogs - Need Advice



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

We have a 3 year old GS / chow mix whom we've had since she was 6 weeks old. She was extensively socialized (including places, textures, crowds, kids, dogs, etc) almost from the very start. In appearance, she is GS. 

As she has matured, her temperament with her "pack", including extended family members, remains awesome. She has regular play dates with our daughter's dog, an un-neutered GS mix, about 6 months younger than her. She weighs 80 pounds, he weighs 50. He has always deferred to her and she is very much the alpha in their relationship. We do not go to dog parks. 

Also, as she has matured, she has become more and more aloof with regard to other people and other dogs. She has no problem with a stranger touching her and we allow a "2 second" greet with other leashed dogs then she is recalled (verbally and by the leash) to our side. 

Where we live, there is a beach area where she does extensive water retrieval off leash (very few to no dogs nearby) and she has perfect recall. 

If an unleashed large dog approaches, both sniff and there is maybe two to three quick chases, before our girl is done and comes back to us. If the other dog does not approach, ours does not go to that dog. 

The problem has occurred with small dogs (leashed or unleashed). 

The first time the smaller dog tried to (I am assuming) dominate our dog. Our girl "attacked", by growling, rolling that dog on its belly, and putting her mouth over the dog's head. There was no bite from our dog. The other owner acknowledged their dog's part in the problem. Yes, we were horrified. No matter what, our dog's response was not appropriate. 

The second time we kept a hand on our dog's collar and but for that I believe the response would have been the same. 

There was no third time as we leash her immediately when a small dog is approaching and tell that owner our dog does not do well with small dogs. 

What I want to know is: 

1) Is this a situation where our dog could be taught not to do this?

or 

2) We have a dog who is small dog aggressive and we need to keep her away/leashed to prevent a tragedy? 

3) ???

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

If you don't have small dogs in your home, I would just manage your girl around small dogs. Many large dogs do not like small dogs. Could she be taught? Maybe. IMO the risk is too great. If you can't be 100 percent sure she won't attack a small dog, do not allow her to come in contact with one. Even if she is not aggressive toward a smaller dog, due to her size, she could cause a great deal of harm.


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Many large dogs do not like small dogs.


Is this something we did or did not do when she was young? Or is just a "thing" some large dogs have?

We don't have any small dogs and have no plans for such in the future. She's very good with the cat she was raised with.


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

she is correcting the small dogs for being rude to her- if she really wanted to kill them the dog would have been dead instantly.. her bite inhibition is fantastic, and she is showing nothing wrong- rude dog isnt respectful so she puts them in their place.. if someone tried to do that to me you bet i would put them in their place.. your dog isnt aggressive at all- she is just putting rude dogs in their place....


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

mebully21 said:


> she is correcting the small dogs for being rude to her- if she really wanted to kill them the dog would have been dead instantly.. her bite inhibition is fantastic, and she is showing nothing wrong- rude dog isnt respectful so she puts them in their place.. if someone tried to do that to me you bet i would put them in their place.. your dog isnt aggressive at all- she is just putting rude dogs in their place....


I agree! Her response was completely APPROPRIATE and not at all bad! I am amazed in fact at how great it was!


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> .... Many large dogs do not like small dogs. ....


Not only large dogs, people as well


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

mebully21 said:


> she is correcting the small dogs for being rude to her- if she really wanted to kill them the dog would have been dead instantly.. her bite inhibition is fantastic, and she is showing nothing wrong- rude dog isnt respectful so she puts them in their place.. if someone tried to do that to me you bet i would put them in their place.. your dog isnt aggressive at all- she is just putting rude dogs in their place....


I agree, but I also have a 3yo GSD I don't completely trust around small dogs, so I understand what the OP is feeling. My dog is fine around small dogs most of the time, just ignores them, but if they behave inappropriately (like run up into my yard barking aggressively), he will correct them. It's only happened twice, and I'm in a neighborhood without fences with (previously) a min pin and rat terrier next door, a Boston terrier across the street, and a papillon across the street. The min pin and rat terrier recently moved away, and the new family brought a chihuahua. They have interacted 4-5 times just fine, but then the Chi decided to get bossy over this past weekend. Freaked me out when Jack ran over to her, but he didn't even touch her, lol! And he went "In the house" immediately on command. He just gave her enough body language to let her know to shut it and stay on her own lot. I apologized profusely anyway, even though there was no incident, but the Chi's owner laughed it off and said well she tried to start something!

That said, it makes me nervous because he's so much bigger than all of our neighbors dogs... and he plays hard, we tussle and tumble, and he doesn't hold back much... If a small dog ran between him and his flirt pole bunny, I fear it would be a disaster , so I manage him *very* closely, he wears an ecollar just in case, and we are in private training with a professional SchH trainer/handler. Until I have my boy proofed, I keep a vigilant eye out and try to manage every move he makes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

mebully21 said:


> she is correcting the small dogs for being rude to her- if she really wanted to kill them the dog would have been dead instantly.. her bite inhibition is fantastic, and she is showing nothing wrong- rude dog isnt respectful so she puts them in their place.. if someone tried to do that to me you bet i would put them in their place.. your dog isnt aggressive at all- she is just putting rude dogs in their place....


Sorry, I didn't see I had more responses on this thread!

I wish I could adequately tell you how much better I feel reading your response. *big lump in throat* 

This dog is so wonderful that we are constantly amazed.  I've been mostly lurking here for the last 3 years (we got her at 6 weeks 1 day old) and have implemented so many things from this forum I couldn't begin to list them all. 

This was the only issue that concerned me and it really stemmed from the difference in size issue. She absolutely did not hurt that dog and like I said, the owners of the small dog acknowledged what their dog did to start it. 

Our girl :wub:


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

erfunhouse said:


> I agree! Her response was completely APPROPRIATE and not at all bad! I am amazed in fact at how great it was!


Can I just say ... WHEW! 

I am really glad that's considered a good response!


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

JackandMattie said:


> I agree, but I also have a 3yo GSD I don't completely trust around small dogs, so I understand what the OP is feeling. My dog is fine around small dogs most of the time, just ignores them, but if they behave inappropriately (like run up into my yard barking aggressively), he will correct them. It's only happened twice, and I'm in a neighborhood without fences with (previously) a min pin and rat terrier next door, a Boston terrier across the street, and a papillon across the street. The min pin and rat terrier recently moved away, and the new family brought a chihuahua. They have interacted 4-5 times just fine, but then the Chi decided to get bossy over this past weekend. Freaked me out when Jack ran over to her, but he didn't even touch her, lol! And he went "In the house" immediately on command. He just gave her enough body language to let her know to shut it and stay on her own lot. I apologized profusely anyway, even though there was no incident, but the Chi's owner laughed it off and said well she tried to start something!
> 
> _*That said, it makes me nervous because he's so much bigger than all of our neighbors dogs*_... and he plays hard, we tussle and tumble, and he doesn't hold back much... If a small dog ran between him and his flirt pole bunny, I fear it would be a disaster , so I manage him *very* closely, he wears an ecollar just in case, and we are in private training with a professional SchH trainer/handler. Until I have my boy proofed, I keep a vigilant eye out and try to manage every move he makes.
> 
> ...


That. Definitely. I'm still going to manage it by putting her on a leash and telling the other owner our dog does not do well with small dogs.


----------

